# Dam Beavers!



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Haha I came across this today, and just found it too highly entertaining not to share.
http://www.welcomehomeveteran.org/DamBeavers.html

Enjoy! :lol:

Oh, and the real story is here:]
http://www.snopes.com/humor/letters/dammed.asp


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That was hilarious! LOL! Thanks for sharing! :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, thank you for sharing! That was great! :lol: 

Even the explanation was funny, hehe...


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Hahaha, that definitely made my day  

I can't believe the state thought the guy was actually maintaining the beaver dams himself....how crazy would that be :roll:


----------

